# Voltage Limits of Curtis and Alltrax Controllers



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Curtis lists "undervoltage" and ”overvoltage" in the product datasheets on their website. For example, I checked one sheet and for a 48 volt nominal battery voltage it listed 60 V for overvoltage.


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

I've been looking into using these Leaf modules (on motorcycles & go karts) too. 
Keep in mind that 8 of these modules, fully charged (to ~4.15V for safety) top out @ ~64.4V. 

So, 8 modules seems to be an almost perfect for most 60V systems. (5-12V SLA's x 13.3V ea. = 66.5V)

Using 7 modules (~58.1V safely/fully charged) seems to be a better match for a 48V system.
...& they'll still give a higher initial voltage than a set of 4 (48V) SLA's. (~58V as opposed to ~54V)


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

I was thinkin', even "if" the controllers could be adjusted to accept a higher voltage (~65V)
...a 48V solenoid/contactor &/or DC to DC converter, probably can not.


----------

